
Resveratrol found to activate ancient stress response - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/scripps-scientists-discover-how-resveratrol-provides-health-benefits?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=17e23a1f61-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-17e23a1f61-281895037
======
mindcrime
Interesting. I'd read a little about resveratrol some time back, but never
tried taking it. I recently had a heart attack, and when I last saw my
cardiologist I asked him about a few supplements I either had been taking, or
had considered taking, including fish oil, co-enzyme q10, and resveratrol.

Regarding resveratrol, he said he wasn't sufficiently familiar with it and/or
didn't think there was enough clinical data, for him to recommend for or
against it. Both he and my GP did, however, recommend against starting a wine
habit just for the resveratrol, if I wasn't already a wine drinker (I'm not).

So... I'm debating if I want to give this stuff a try or not. So far almost
everything I've heard about it has been positive. Any fellow HN'ers have any
thoughts?

